# high NT Measurement



## kattj

Well where do I start. I am 30 years old. I am the proud mother of two wonderful little boys who are 3 & 1. 

I am 13 weeks 1 day pregnant. Yesterday I had my NT redone because they could not get it the week before. The technician took forever and would not let me see the screen while she was taking the measurements. She left the room stating that she needed to look on her big screen. She asked who my OB was and when I was seeing him. Let my sister in the room showed us the little baby moving around complete with 2 arms and legs fingers and toes. Drinking a lot. ( my husband is away on business). 



When I was given the IPS paper work the NT measurement was 4.8mm, which I knew was extremely high. My boys were 1.4 and 1.5 respectfully. I took a seat in the hospital lobby all alone, took out my Blackberry to verify was I already knew and then began to weep. I contacted my husband to explain how things went and cryed. I called my OB asked if he had any openings because I needed to speak with my OB. They called the hospital and called me back right away saying he had room and would see me as soon as I got there. The receptionist and nurse were fabulous. They came in asked if my husband was coming. Asked if they could call, I looked up and said it's bad isn't it......She replied ya it's really bad. She said I needed to find someone to come in and be with be and the doctor would wait until then to come in. My parents are on Vacation, my husband is away on business, my in-laws were un-reachable and my sister was working. After several attempts I got ahold of my mother and father in law the were on their way and my sister left work. 



The Doctor came in and explained the process he sat there for a long time not rushing me or knocking now my feelings of loss. I now have to go to a specialist who will preform an 'amino' at 16 weeks. I also have to go to a genetic counsellor# I went ahead and had the first set of blood work done and will have the second part done in a few weeks. I need to know that I have done everything I can to make the most informed decision.



I asked how long I had to make the decision to end the pregnancy if it comes to that I was told ASAP but as long as 24 weeks. The AMINO will take 7-10 days to get the results.



I am trying to remember that this is not only affecting me but my husband and that he is allowed to have his own feelings to# THIS SUCKS# I have taken my folic acid for 5 years straight, there is no history on either side of any disorder. WHY ME????WHY NOWW????HAT DID I DO ? WILL SAYING I'M SORRY FIX IT ALL???? I'M SORRY!! 

I am trying to stay positive and know that maybe the baby just has a large neck# I also realize that in 4 weeks some tough decisions are going to be required# How do I truly know what my husbands thoughts are on it????how do i know its what he wants and not what he believes I want? How do I not blame everything and anything? Where is my threshold when will it be too much? Why would God let me get this far? Will I ever be able to lay down and close my eyes again? 

I slept 2 hours last night cried off and on all day and have been ill. Good news I guess I am going to see the specialist on Monday if not before. This is going to be the longest 4 weeks of my whole life.


----------



## RÃ³sa

Why don't you have a cvs instead that can be done now, and the neck measurement on it's own isn't as reliable unless bloods are done at the same time? 
When I had mine Nuchal scan done , bloods were taken at the same time, only one lot of bloods were needed


----------



## elfin2011

I'm so sorry you're going through this, it's such a horrible time. I had a high risk down syndrome screening and had a CVS, as the previous poster also mentioned, and got the all clear.

As I'm sure was explained to you, a 4.7mm nuchal fold can be an indicator of a chromosome abnormality and/or a heart problem. It can also be nothing at all. To know what your actual risks are, you really need to know what the blood test results show too.

I remember those feelings of despair, from the screening results to the full results from the CVS it was 3 very long weeks where my emotions were all over the place. Like you, I'd looked up my NT measurement on my iphone in the waiting room. Thankfully I got the all clear and am now 29 weeks pregnant, having had a private scan again last Saturday which showed everything to be looking great. The only thing I can recommend is to keep busy, maybe buy a dvd box set? I also felt better once the procedure had been done, until it got close to results time.

When I was going through all this, I read many many stories online. I've read stories of nuchal folds higher than yours with everything being normal so don't give up hope. Also, many heart problems can be fixed so a positive on that side isn't necessarily the end.

Take care.

Claire x


----------



## lottie77

Hi my name is Claire im 33 years old and im a parent to a 5 week old baby with Down's Syndrome I also have another 2 children aged 13 and 6 and it is not as bleak or as sad or even scary as you may think, my chances where 1 in 28 after bloods and nuchal measurement and I was indeed that 1 in 28 I was shocked and very distressed for a day or two after the birth but that was it, I now wouldn't trade my darling daughter for anything and id have her excactly the way she is Downs and all. I went through all the emotions when I was given the result ( neck measurement was 2.4mm ) thinking why me and how could this happen etc etc and I never went through with the amnio even though I turned up for it because I was so scared of what I might do or what my husband might have wanted me to do and im so glad I never because we both love her so much and we could never ever imagine life without her in it. I went through hell every day wondering if my baby had down's from week 14 of my pregnancy till the end only to realise that it really did not matter she was our baby and we made her and it was not my fault or my husbands fault she had Down's it was simply the way she was suppose to be and nothing I did or didn't do would have changed that , so there is zero guilt.

I know first hand how distressing the news of a high risk result can be and my heart goes out to you and I wish you all the best and hope you get the result you want :hugs:


----------



## jadekay

I understand to an extent what your going through.
Im only 17 years old and at my 12 week NT scan my baby measured a nuchal translucency of 3.6mm. 
however did you get a combined ratio with a blood test?
My risk just judging by the measurement was 1:30 for Downs however when combined with my age and blood test results the risk decreased rather greatly now giving me a ratio of 1:1020.

We didnt get an amnio as our chances were low and at our major scan at 18 weeks everything was fine. It is still at the back of my mind that the possibility is there however i think if you are going to keep bubs no matter what a cvs or amnio isnt worth it. 
Also, there is PLENTY of women that have had thicker nuchal measurements and given high risk results and had fine babies. The test is new and has not been around for that long therefore the exact accuracy isnt known.


----------



## Transania

I just wanted to say that I hope everything went well with the test. I am on your same boat and waiting for results now. Mine was 5 mm and it went down to 3.5 to 4 mm on the day of the CVS.


----------



## mafiamom

i see there has been no update. i pray everything went well for you and your bean.


----------

